# How many Goldens on GRF?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought it'd be fun to get some idea of how many Goldens are here on the forum.

What we do:
First person (me) posts how many Goldens they have. The next person posts their amount, and adds it to the first amount. That way we keep a running total. Easy = just add your Goldens to the total. 

mine = 1

total = 1


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine = 1

Total = 2


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Mine 2
total 2


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Mine: 1

Total: 5


----------



## golden rascal (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine=1
Total=6


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine = 1
Total = 7


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine: 1

Total: 8


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine: 1

total: 9


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine - 3

Total- 12


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Mine - 2
Total-14
This could take awhile if everyone comes on board LOL


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine - 3
Total - 17


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine 1

Total 18


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine 1

Total 19


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2 = 21


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I make 22! Tanner is our only one ( for now )


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine 1
Total 23


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine: 1
Total: 24


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Mine: 1
Total: 25


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My 1
Total: 26


----------



## Maya540 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine=1
Total=27


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine=2
Total=29


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mine= 8
total 37


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine = 1
total = 38


----------



## Taffysdad (Nov 8, 2013)

mine -1
total - 40


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

mine - 2
total - 42


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine-2
Total-44


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Mine= 1
Total= 43


----------



## T Morris (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine = 1 
Total = 44


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine - 1

Total - 45


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A few people seem to have posted at the same time. Total is 46 so far!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

1 here
Total: 47


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine = 2

Total 49


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caseypooh said:


> Mine = 2
> 
> Total 49


+ two here

TOTAL 51


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

OutWest said:


> + two here
> 
> TOTAL 51


1 here = 52


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> 1 here = 52
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2 here
total=54


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

1 here = 55


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

2 here
Total 57


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

1 here
Total 58

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber here = 1
Total = 59


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

+ One here!

Total: 60


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

2 for me so we are at

62


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

1 for me.
Total = 63


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

1 for me.
Total = 64
______________


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

2 for me.

Total=66


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I have 2

Total = 68


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody's at least half Golden Retriever soooo....

Mine 1/2 

Total 68 1/2 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine 1
Total....69.5


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody's at least half Golden Retriever soooo....
> 
> Mine 1/2
> 
> ...


I didn't count my Bess and she is half golden can we add another 1/2 and make it 70


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have one Golden.

70!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

2 here, so total now 72. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Two here
Total = 74


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

2 here..including my foster Molly
Total- 76


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

1 here

total : 77


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mine= 2
Total= 79


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

mine: 1
total: 80


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Two Helie and Luke
Total: 82


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

2 here...... including my foster Hawk!

Total....84

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine: Brinkley 1

Total: 85


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

1 - Ella
Total - 86


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

ktkins7 said:


> 1 - Ella
> Total - 86


1 - Ginger

Total = 87


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinplater (Nov 25, 2013)

1 Emma

88 Total


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

1 Maddie

89 total (so far)


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

2 - Romeo & Shelby

91


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Mine =2
total= 93


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mine 2
total 95


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

1 - Bridger

total: 96


----------



## CandiLee (Nov 18, 2013)

1 - Jax 
total 97


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

1 - Chase 

Total - 98


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

2 - Gunner & Honey

Total - 100


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've got 2

Total=102


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

1- Remington
Total=103

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger and Riley

105


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

1: Thor
Total 106


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Oops! Simultaneous posting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jingers mom said:


> Jinger and Riley
> 
> 105
> 
> ...



106


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

1 - Sammy 

= 107


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

2: Rindy + Finn =

109!


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

Toby and Murphy
109


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

suzydee said:


> Toby and Murphy
> 109


It looks like you were writing your post while I was posting so we are now up to 111.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl and Lila
113

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby

114


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Maverick = 115


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Isabelle, Gibbs, and Ziva.

118


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Miller and Keisel

Total = 120


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey

Total = 121


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie and Charlie. 
Total -123


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye and Cooper

Total = 125


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Darcy = 126


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Murphy and Saffron, Total=128

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasha, Honey and Toro 
Total = 131


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby

Total = 132


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry - 133.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem & Col

Total - 135


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher, Slater, Bally! = 138


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna = 139


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

1 more, so we're at 140.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal - 141!!!


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiki at 142


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Teddy at 143!


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Greta = 144


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Maggie

Total = 145


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine = 1
Total = 146


Max


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

mine=1 LUCY

total=147


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Two here Neeko & Molson 

TOTAL= 149


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo

Total 150


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and Sadie

152


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie

Total= 151

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

A bit slow in there! 

Total= 153

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine: 1

Total: 154


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScamperJack (Nov 5, 2012)

Scamper Jack

Total 155


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty

Total 156


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine: 1 - Maximus
Total: 157


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine 1
Total 158


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine: Foxy, Spirit, Maddie - 3
Total: 161


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine: Jasper, Danny and Castle

Total: 164


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy

Total 165


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine = 1 

Total = 166


----------



## Bryton2341 (Jan 27, 2014)

My Bryton= 1
Total=167


----------



## JessF (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine=1
Total=168


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles + Barkley = 2 + 168 = *170*

(check my math...)


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Jasper 
171


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Otter said:


> Pebbles + Barkley = 2 + 168 = *170*
> 
> (check my math...)


Hannah and brother Gunner 2 =173

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Murphy=174


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey and Burgundy = 176


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer =177


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sydney = 178


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Maizie + Milo = 180


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn, Tally, Copley, Lush & Mystic- 185


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

Poppy makes 186!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Willie Nelson = 187


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley Denton is 188


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess and Liza, 190


----------



## roxiegolden (Jan 26, 2014)

Roxie 191


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon is 192


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Bentley 193


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Soufflé

Total = 194


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sadie =195


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

+
Tracer
Rumor
Cadene
=
*198*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby and Yogi 199 and 200!


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Stitch- 201
Tank-202
Bliss-203


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Guybrush - 204
Kaylee - 205


----------



## shiroboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Shiro - 206

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Woody - 207


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey - 208
Faelan - 209
Towhee - 210
Brady - 211


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bumping up! Come on guys I know there's alot more!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako 212
Max 213


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy - 214


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping up

I expected there to be a LOT more!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

+Abby +Breeze +Sofie = 216


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Make that 217. (Unable to add at the end of the work week....)


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl Arwen = 218


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie =219


Jodi


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Sadie=220


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## s_spiff (Aug 5, 2013)

+1 - Comet 
Total - 221


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Daisy
Total - 222


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 Nimbus

Total: 223

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

+1... Tucker!! 

Total 224!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Bumping this up


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine- 1
Total- 225


----------



## DavisDoggies (Feb 13, 2014)

Lando and Sadie = 2
Total =227


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis and Justice = 2

Total = 229


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Sadie

Total: 230

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Flare=1
Total=231


----------



## Toffee's mrs (Aug 19, 2014)

Toffee = 1
Total = 232


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia=1

Total=233


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Chase, Sage and Libby = 3

Total = 236


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Chloe

Total = 237


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Duffy makes 238


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So, my Jersey was number 5 way back on page 1. But I had to come back and add Banyan! 
That makes 239


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracie and Annabeth



New total = 241


----------



## RickiJade (Apr 20, 2015)

Baxter and Harvey


----------



## RickiJade (Apr 20, 2015)

243 - Baxter and Harvey


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle 

New total = 244


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine 1
Total 245


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine 1
total 256


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine 2
Total 258


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

And Noah makes 259.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny and Ginger.

261.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe 262


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Harper = 263 Rusty = 264


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Coco

Total 265


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit and Jet

Total is 267


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Did anyone notice the jump from Odette 3, Total = 245 directly to Puddlejmpr, Total = 256?


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

_Susan:Summit and Jet = Total is 267_

Comet 

268


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Did anyone notice the jump from Odette 3, Total = 245 directly to Puddlejmpr, Total = 256?


Yes, you are right! Good catch!!

I am resetting back to the correct count, 

Murphy, *259*


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Kai and Casey --that makes it 261


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Millie 262!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit makes 263


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Maggie - 264


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley 265


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max 266
Emma 267


----------



## Easton110 (Apr 27, 2015)

Easton = 268 !


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Charlie =269


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty = 270


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Bos'n = 271


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Winchester = 272


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty - 273


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Avery- 274


----------



## dakota825 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dunkin - 275


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry must have been a little dyslexic I do that sometimes.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tripp = 276


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Granger=277


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Duchess=278


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Mine -1 
Total -1

I do plan to get another just currently not now.


----------

